# Two Eagles



## Outlaw (Sep 11, 2007)

I did some exploring in Cedar Valley and the 5 Miles Pass area this afternoon and found a couple of eagles that were nice enough to jump in front of my lens at just the right time.

Immature Bald Eagle









Golden Eagle


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Very, Very cool photo. Nice job and thanks for sharing. 

Do mind posting what camera, lense (if its an SLR) and settings you used, its nice to see what was used when trying to learn how to take better photographs.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Very,very cool thanks for sharing.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Love that pic of the golden eagle staring right at ya! Very good shots.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Great shots!


----------



## Outlaw (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

I shot these two with a Canon 20D and a Canon 400 5.6L.

_This part is not my post but appears to be a bug and someone elses post ended up in mine. Edit to answer._


> Did you use a tele-converter? What was your distance from him? Did you have to crop it much? Nice pics.


I have a 1.4x teleconverter that I find gives worse results unless conditions are perfect and very bright. I did not use it for these. For the baldy I was 30-40 yards away. The golden let me drive the jeep fairly close. He flew and landed 100 yards away. I got out and hiked very slowly closer than before. When he looked spooked, I stopped and waited for him to calm down. I eventually got within 30' and took the shots. The original filled the frame with eagle but I cropped out 25% or so of the body which wasn't necessary.


----------

